# AI/PCT prices.



## strongassnurse (Aug 7, 2018)

So i'm trying to get my hands on Aromasin, Nolvadex, and Clomid for my first cycle. IDK for sure if this is okay to post here, but i'm wondering what kind of prices I should be expecting? Not that the price is a definite on whether or not the stuff is bunk, but I have looked on AIPCTshop .com, and all day chemist as well as looking at prices through several underground labs.  I know guys say its better to do pharma grade which is what the sites are supposed to have, but both sites have prices that seem too cheap, cheaper than any ugl I have looked into, which makes me question the authenticity of said sites. Anybody use ancillaries from these sites?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2018)

All day is well known.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> All day is well known.


Reliable rx is the the same and they have cheaper prices, its also from abroad


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice to know.


----------



## Bizzybone (Aug 22, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2018)

compare and contrast n make the best decision.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 29, 2018)

All day asks for a prescription at checkout. Is that just a “covering their ass” formality and it’s not really necessary?


----------



## Jin (Oct 29, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> All day asks for a prescription at checkout. Is that just a “covering their ass” formality and it’s not really necessary?



This isn’t a huge, busy board. You only need to ask once on one thread


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> This isn’t a huge, busy board. You only need to ask once on one thread



Thanks Jin. Yeah, I wasn’t sure where to post that question and I obviously wanted to make sure it was seen! Lol Point taken.


----------

